# Considering Moving to the country and finding work as a chef



## Chefmike304 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm currently operating out of Thailand, I've traveled the US extensively and have now decided to take my knowledge of American Culinary (aka everything we stole from the rest of the world) arts, and use it to work overseas. 

Thailand has been great but I'm ready for a change, are there many opportunities for American chef's in the phillipines? I dont speak the local language but I speak great english and mediocre spanish, and I've heard its similar to a mix of the two so I dont see that being too much of an issue to learn, especially since I just learned Thai in a year.

Anyway if anyone could give me any pointers on where to look online for jobs, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Chefmike304 said:


> I'm currently operating out of Thailand, I've traveled the US extensively and have now decided to take my knowledge of American Culinary (aka everything we stole from the rest of the world) arts, and use it to work overseas.
> 
> Thailand has been great but I'm ready for a change, are there many opportunities for American chef's in the phillipines? I dont speak the local language but I speak great english and mediocre spanish, and I've heard its similar to a mix of the two so I dont see that being too much of an issue to learn, especially since I just learned Thai in a year.
> 
> Anyway if anyone could give me any pointers on where to look online for jobs, I'd greatly appreciate it.


U will pretty much be beating a deadhorse here. The language really isn't close to anything. tagalog has a few words nof spanish and many derivitives of spanish origin. philippines isn't like anywhere.....its philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Working in the Philippines*



Chefmike304 said:


> I'm currently operating out of Thailand, I've traveled the US extensively and have now decided to take my knowledge of American Culinary (aka everything we stole from the rest of the world) arts, and use it to work overseas.
> 
> Thailand has been great but I'm ready for a change, are there many opportunities for American chef's in the phillipines? I dont speak the local language but I speak great english and mediocre spanish, and I've heard its similar to a mix of the two so I dont see that being too much of an issue to learn, especially since I just learned Thai in a year.
> 
> Anyway if anyone could give me any pointers on where to look online for jobs, I'd greatly appreciate it.


For those that want to find work here :bump:, I posted some short cuts and pitfalls listed under 'Useful Links For The Philippines".

I never made it to Thailand but heard what a place it was and that includes the food, sadly the Philippines is not known for serving up great food have lost 60 lbs living here it's that bad but then again losing weight is a good thing. 

If you were to open up a fried chicken franchise I feel you could do very well because that's what people want to spend their money on when they have it, they won't waste it on fancy foods, money is very tight here.


----------

